# EMT/Medic on a Yacht



## akflightmedic (Feb 27, 2013)

Attention EMT/Medics: The owners of a 60m private motor yacht are seeking a Steward/EMT for a full time, permanent position. The candidate will work among 13 other crew members with responsibilities ranging from detail cleaning to head medic duties. The yacht is currently located in Hawaii with plans to travel to multiple remote locations.

All cover letters should be sent to motoryachtemt@gmail.com. For a full job description, please contact shealey@remotemedical.com.


----------



## akflightmedic (Feb 27, 2013)

FYI...I know nothing further...I supply the lead, you do the rest.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Feb 27, 2013)

haha interesting. :rofl: Where the hell do you find this stuff AF? Could be a cool gig though, depending on what the guy has to say. 

If anyone contacts him/her and gets more details feel free to post them here.


----------



## WTEngel (Feb 27, 2013)

Sounds like general scut work, with the added responsibility of providing austere medical care in an under-resourced environment. Just my opinion, I haven't spoken with them.

The image in my head is something like this:

When there is no medical work - "Deck hand, swab the poop deck, yargh..."

When someone is hurt or injured - "Highly trained medical professional, can       you save my life please...with this Walgreen's 1st Aid Kit?"

At any rate, depending on pay and duties, this might be a cool alternative to Princess.


----------



## Tigger (Feb 27, 2013)

WTEngel said:


> Sounds like general scut work, with the added responsibility of providing austere medical care in an under-resourced environment. Just my opinion, I haven't spoken with them.
> 
> The image in my head is something like this:
> 
> ...



I requested some further information. Obviously I am not a paramedic but maybe considering that this appears to be more of a "crew" position that will not matter? I have entertained the idea of working on a yacht for a few years now.


----------



## slewy (Feb 27, 2013)

WTEngel said:


> Sounds like general scut work, with the added responsibility of providing austere medical care in an under-resourced environment. Just my opinion, I haven't spoken with them.
> 
> The image in my head is something like this:
> 
> ...



Hahaha exactly how I am picturing this <_<


----------



## adamjh3 (Feb 27, 2013)

WTEngel said:


> Sounds like general scut work, with the added responsibility of providing austere medical care in an under-resourced environment. Just my opinion, I haven't spoken with them.



Sounds like my last Ambo job


----------



## Milla3P (Feb 27, 2013)

I see this going down like this:


----------



## slewy (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## wanderingmedic (Feb 27, 2013)

Tigger said:


> I requested some further information. Obviously I am not a paramedic but maybe considering that this appears to be more of a "crew" position that will not matter? I have entertained the idea of working on a yacht for a few years now.



Can you pass along any info you get? I'm just interested to see what they actually expect.


----------



## medicdan (Feb 27, 2013)

akflightmedic said:


> Attention EMT/Medics: The owners of a 60m private motor yacht are seeking a Steward/EMT for a full time, permanent position. The candidate will work among 13 other crew members with responsibilities ranging from detail cleaning to head medic duties. The yacht is currently located in Hawaii with plans to travel to multiple remote locations.
> 
> All cover letters should be sent to motoryachtemt@gmail.com. For a full job description, please contact shealey@remotemedical.com.



It sounds like a great opportunity... and if I had the time, would love to take on! A few years ago I was a few sea days away from qualification for my master of sail (Captain's) license... and was ready to sit for my exam, but alas, couldn't rack up enough days. 
I think this type of austere medicine challenges providers in ways other wilderness environments cannot. It's possible, and likely to be 3+ weeks away from other providers or equipment, but able to maintain full communications, so the equipment and provisioning can be interesting. I worked for a short time on a sailing vessel that was in very remote waters, and learned a lot about management with well-developed, but limited resources. 
Good luck to those who apply, and do this work!


----------

